# MAF Output Voltage?



## Spokane95PU (Jan 14, 2017)

What is the output voltage range of the MAF sensor supposed to be? I've found plenty of sources that say it's supposed to range up and down as the engine RPM goes up and then back down. But, I haven't found anywhere that says what that range is supposed to be. One source implies that it should be in the 0-5VDC range. The output from the MAF on my '95 V6 Pickup is 1.9VDC to 2.4VDC approx., only 0.5V swing. Is that normal, or should I replace the MAF?

(BTW, Check Engine Light is off and on, intermittent, but mostly on.) 

Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can get that information in the Engine Control section of your vehicle's service manual. Nico Club's site has full service manual downloads for free and you can get loose chapters from NissanHelp.com:

1995 Nissan Hardbody Truck Service Manual - Loose Sections - Free with Registration - Nissanhelp.com

According to page EC-133 of the service manual (mass air flow sensor component check):

Peel back the rubber on the MAS harness connector (leave connector plugged into MAS). Start engine and warm it up sufficiently. Check voltage from terminal "A" and ground. 

-With ignition switch "on," engine off, voltage should be less than 1.0 volt.
-At idle (engine warmed up), voltage should be approximately 1.5-2.0 volts.

*If NG, remove MAS from air duct and check hotwire for damage or dust.


----------



## Spokane95PU (Jan 14, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

